# Virus, firewall and pop-up blockers



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

What is everyone using for firewall, virus, spyware and pop-up blocker software?

I was using mcafee virus protection for a while at home and here at work and was happy with it. A friend of mine sells, installs and services computers and uses norton system works for virus protection. He gave me a copy to try at home and I think the mcafee is more user friendly. I'm going to switch my computer at home back to the mcafee virus and firewall software. 
The nice thing about the mcafee is if you download it off the internet and keep your subscription up to date, you can use and update the software on other computers. I was using the same subscription at home and at work.

The other software I got turned on to is PestPatrol. It controls adware, spyware, etc. pretty effectively.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hardware Firewall: Netgear FR114P router
Software Firewall: Zone Alarm Pro
Anti-Virus: PC-cillin
Spyware / Tracking: Ad-Aware and "Hijack This"

Randy


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Mcafee is good, but sometimes causes problems with other programs. I use Norton Antivirus, and with the latest update of IE, I am using it's popup blocker and it's firewall. I have been thinking about going over to Norton's firewall to see what it is like.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm no techie...but this is what I've got:

Virus & Spyware:
McAfee Virus Scan-Online version/subscription

Spyware:
Spybot Search & Destroy & Ad-aware SE

Pop-ups:
Yahoo Companion, and IE Version 6.0 (both have blockers)

I have a cable modem, which has firewall, and so does WIN XP. Not sure if that's all I need, but I've been ok so far.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am responsible for these tools for my employeer and we use Trend Micro products. The have a package for home users that I use at home called PC-cillin Internet Security. Same thing that Randy is running.

The vesion I have has:
Anti Virus
Anti Spam
Spyware detection and removal
Personal firewall
Anti Phishing
Wi-Fi Intrusion Detection

It's a real nice total security package. I would recommend you check it out if you have not already commited to other software.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Start-up Mechanic* (handy & free) Great little utility. Lets you see what starts-up when you boot, and let's you identify and terminate, easier than task manager. Runs everytime I boot.
*
Norton Anti-Virus *(more expensive than it's worth) But this is primary protection.
*McAfee* (sitting over there on standby) Just in case.
*Panda Platinum* (also standby)
*SpyBot Search & Destroy* (Free, too) Use this alot. On-line updates, did I mentioned free? Faster than AdAware.
*AdAware* (Mostly free) For the stuff SpyBot misses.

Always use Microsoft Update!

I also use Firefox browser.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hardware Firewall: 2Wire Home Portal
Software Firewall: Norton Internet Security (standby as it seems to conflict with the portal firewall and screw up the home network.)
Anti-virus: The aforementioned Norton on the laptop, with McAfee on the desktop. 
Popup blocker: Mozilla Firefox, it works.
Spyware protection: NoAdware

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The pc-cillin looks like a good program. If I didn't already have the mcafee subscription, I would probably try that. Maybe when my subscription is up.

I haven't had any trouble with the mcafee interfering with any other programs yet.

What is anti-phishing anyway?


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I sit behind a Linksys WRT54G wireless router (main computer is hard wired to it, two laptops use wireless connection).

All of my systems run Norton Internet Security which is a software firewall and virus scan suite. It checks both incoming and outgoing (in case I do somehow end up with a Trojan) communications. The router blocks 99% of the attacks but I still like having the software firewall watching outgoing connections. The only downside to the setup is that I have to disconnect the router and wire straight to the cable modem when I want to play Madden 05 online









I have XP's firewall (all systems are SP2) turned off due to Norton's Firewall being on all of the machines.

To date I have never been infected with a virus. Security takes more than applications to guard the integrity of your system, it also means using your noodle when it comes to opening attachments in emails, the sites you visit on the internet and the applications you run (you want to download music using Kazaa? Better get ready for some virus's along with them).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Laptops and 2 PC's run Zone Alarm, Norton AV, AdAware and WebWasher when they close down. File Server runs on Linux (Linspire). Haven't had a virus in I don't know how long. All PC's run Firefox except the kids, and theirs gets washed each time they close down to remove any unwanted cookies, and AdAware runs weekly - never any issues.

I don't have nor will I install SP2 as both times its caused problems with our wireless connections. Eventually I wish to move to Linux on our laptops, but its just not where I am ready for that at home yet.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm with you Y-guy, SP 2 is a mess. It created a huge mess with my Norton Anti-Virus and Norton Internet Security. Norton actually ended up blocking itself from the live updates it needed to communicate with once SP 2 was installed. 3 local comcast service techs come to my house over 4 hours & finally got me back online. Ultimately I had to uninstall all my Norton products then re-install them once I uninstallled SP 2. What a nightmare. The tech guys' advice? Stay away from SP 2 for now.

Along with the 2 Norton products I've got:

Spybot Adware
Pop-up blocker (forget exactly which)
I regularly run the free virus scan at Trend Micro (House Call)
Occasionally it will catch something that Norton has missed.

Other then the SP 2 issues, I've been able to avoid any major damage to this date.

TM 4

Note: Per many of your suggestion I'm running FireFox as I write. Pretty cool, I really like the tabs. However, stay away from the Pinball theme extension. It will kill the browser. I had to uninstall everything down to the application files & then re-install. So far so good.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As far as SP2 is concerned, I had similar problems with it and my Norton, as well as the hardware firewall on the home portal. It kept screwing up my home network. I finally called SBC tech support, explained my issue with the network. The first question I was asked was "Did you install SP2?" The answer was to turn off the SP2 firewall, as well as the Norton firewall. That worked, and everything is running peachy now.

I may turn the Norton firewall back on to test it out, just for a little added protection.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Twins Make 4 said:


> Note: Per many of your suggestion I'm running FireFox as I write. Pretty cool, I really like the tabs. However, stay away from the Pinball theme extension. It will kill the browser. I had to uninstall everything down to the application files & then re-install. So far so good.
> [snapback]18805[/snapback]​


Thanks for the heads up, I like the NOIA theme but it hasn't been updated for 1.0 yet but SphereGnome works well.

For those running Firefox you can get the Spell Checker called SpellBound right here.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe I'm living in the dark, but what are the theme's you are referring too? Would it be the windows display themes, or is there some theme thing in firefox that I haven't found yet?

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh Sorry Tim that wasn't very clear. These are Firefox themes. I ended up going back to the standard since the SpellBound window looked bad using the other theme.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess I'm just mister unimaginative, as I didn't look to see if I could change the theme. Now my curiosity is peaked, and I will have to do some looking.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We used to use Mcafee, but Roadrunner now has EZ Firewall







protection for free, and we switched to that after getting a virus. No problems so far. It does all of the checks, email, pop up blocker, etc.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

FREE is always good. Here's what I use:

AVG from grisoft http://www.grisoft.com for anti-virus
Proximitron http://www.proxomitron.info/ for pop-ups
SpyBot http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html for spyware
SpamPal http://www.spampal.org/download.html for spam

All are free and very effective. And, of course, always keep your patches up to date.


----------

